# NCM-SEP ATIS TECH



## sirknight (11 Apr 2012)

I just finished my medical and interview today.  Looks good so far.  However I learned from the captain that interviewed me only 15 applicants aregoing to be enrolled for NCM-SEP ATIS-TECH this round.  There are 34 ATIS-TECHS that will be enrolled direct entry. I can switch to direct entry if I am not among the 15 for a better chance at being picked.  I wonder how popular this occupation is,  I scored in the 86th percentileon the aptitude test and level 5 in something else direct entry requires min level 4.  What are my chances of being chosen?


----------



## sirknight (18 Apr 2012)

Well, everything has been handed in now.  Passed the Aptitude, and Interview, I think all my documents have been submitted. I just had to get some form filled in by my doctor.  Those will get sent to Ottawa.  Hopefully my references say good things about me too...never know what a previous employer might say.  I had to submit 10 years of employment and residence history because I have relatives in the Philippines.  Seems like that went okay because they did not say my application is going to be delayed because of that.  Let's see if I get merit listed.  I hope to go to college in Sept.  I'm already approved unconditionally for the Electronics Engineering Technician program at Conestoga College.

Hoping for the best,

SirKnight.
A


----------



## philippe_heb (21 Apr 2012)

I'm in the same situation as you (NCM-SEP ATIS TECH) but I'm already in college (first year). Now, I'm wanting for Med in Ottawa...

If I'm on the merit list, I heard that the selection will not occur before August 2. Do you have the same info?


----------



## sirknight (23 Apr 2012)

Yes I heard selections are in August.  So your one of my competition eh?  Lol just kidding.  Maybe less than 15 will apply and we will all get selected haha


----------



## Brandoss (24 Apr 2012)

Hey fellas I'm in the process as well. I have acceptance into NBCC and am awaiting approval from the military.

Where did you come up with the numbers for selection? I am a Reg force member and am doing a VOT to get into that trade. So I am not sure if I would be included in those numbers or not. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Brandon.


----------



## sirknight (25 Apr 2012)

The captain that interviewed me looked up that information on how many are being enrolled this round on his computer


----------



## philippe_heb (14 Jun 2012)

Update!

I'll be officially merit listed in the coming days! So I have to wait (again) until August for selections...

The captain told me that my file was competitive and that my chances were very good. I can't wait!! I to excited!!

ATIS was my 1st choice
2- W Eng tech (NCM-SEP)
3- EO tech (NCM-SEP)

Do you have some update too sirknight?


----------



## Lvs2012 (3 Aug 2012)

Hi,

Have you guys had any updates from your respective recruiting centers in regards to your application? I am currently thinking about switching to the direct entry route since the selection date was yesterday and my medical is still being reviewed. Just wondering if they have already started filling the ATIS Tech NCM spots though.

Regards,
LVS2012


----------



## MdB (3 Aug 2012)

The board is for all NCM SEP trades, not only Med Tech. That's a national selection and it hasn't been published yet.

As for ROTP, you will know if you have been selected by receiving an offer or a Thanks-for-your-interest letter.

Best advice, wait out on this and be patient.


----------



## philippe_heb (6 Aug 2012)

My RC expects to see the results of selections next week. (For NCM-SEP)

Switching to the direct entry route may be a good choice...


----------



## Brandoss (16 Aug 2012)

I just finished with the PSO and just squeezed under the deadline, even though I started the application process back in March. Classes are 3 weeks away and I would have to go IR. SO I am hoping to hear back sooner than later so I can find a place to live and get my books and such. 

Has anyone heard back either positive or negative yet, or are they still sitting on the decision?


----------



## philippe_heb (16 Aug 2012)

I call me RC yesterday and they say they don't have the OFFICIAL result. Maybe they'r waiting for latecomer like you to formalized the list  Maybe they don't have all their candidate to fill all the positions. Maybe...maybe...hope to have tangible results soon!

And Brandoss...what's ''IR''?


----------



## Brandoss (17 Aug 2012)

IR is Imposed Restriction. This is an option if you are posted somewhere for a year or more and cannot bring your spouse, IE she is going to school or is not in a job/career where she can be transferred. Under IR you would be eligible for an accommodations and a separation allowance.

These details might be exact but that is the gist of it. Basically it allows you to be away from your family and it not cost you any extra money or you to have to sell your house or move children to new schools and such.

Hoping to hear soon on this as classes start on the 10th!


----------



## Occam (17 Aug 2012)

Brandoss said:
			
		

> IR is Imposed Restriction. This is an option if you are posted somewhere for a year or more and cannot bring your spouse, IE she is going to school or is not in a job/career where she can be transferred. Under IR you would be eligible for an accommodations and a separation allowance.
> 
> These details might be exact but that is the gist of it. Basically it allows you to be away from your family and it not cost you any extra money or you to have to sell your house or move children to new schools and such.
> 
> Hoping to hear soon on this as classes start on the 10th!



Brandoss, you are aware of the changes to IR that are coming down the pipe 1 Sep, right??


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Aug 2012)

Brandoss said:
			
		

> Under IR you would be eligible for accommodations and a separation allowance utilities (heat, hydro, water only) to a maximum limit (dependent on location).



FTFY.


----------



## Brandoss (18 Aug 2012)

Actually I am not aware, but I did hear that there were some changes. I have never been on IR before so did not know the exact details. So what changes are they making? Is the military honestly going to make it cost me more to be away from my family?

Thanks for the fix.


----------



## Occam (18 Aug 2012)

PMedMoe summed it up nicely above, but if you want to see the whole enchilada, take a look at http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106874.0.html.  Start at page 1 where the CANFORGEN is.


----------



## philippe_heb (21 Aug 2012)

Any news for NCM-SEP ?


----------



## Weezer23 (22 Aug 2012)

Still waiting... Got an email from my transfer broker (Pres to Reg F NCM SEP-Med tech) who told me that I had been selected and that I should get a letter of offer ASAP.

Just wait, it'll come ;D


----------



## Brandoss (27 Aug 2012)

Is there anyone else still waiting on this? Classes start on the 10Th and I still need to find accommodations so I'm getting anxious.


----------



## philippe_heb (27 Aug 2012)

My classes start today and I got my offer friday for NCM-SEP WENG (was getting anxious to!!!) Enrollment + Swear in wednesday  ;D


----------



## Weezer23 (30 Aug 2012)

Got my letter of offer today  ;D finally! Getting transfered Armoured Pres to ncm sep med tech on September 15. Class starts on September 4 for me. For the guys who are still waiting , no worries, be patient, it will come.


----------



## Brandoss (16 Sep 2012)

Well today is the 16th of September and I have yet to hear anything, good or bad. Seeing as how classes started on the 10th, I can safely assume I will not be attending school this year. Better luck next year, if I even stay in the military...


----------



## GeorgeD (16 Sep 2012)

Brandoss said:
			
		

> Well today is the 16th of September and I have yet to hear anything, good or bad. Seeing as how classes started on the 10th, I can safely assume I will not be attending school this year. Better luck next year, if I even stay in the military...


I know people who were given the offer a few weeks after school started, also there is always January since many colleges have 2-3 start dates a year.


----------

